# CRAFTSMAN GT-18 Price



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anybody can give me some advice on what to look for when purchasing a GT-18. What I mean is what things should I check out mechanically and so forth. It has a electric sleeve hitch with it that the owner says raises the front and back at the same time and also lowers at the same time. He currently has a snow blower on the front and a blade on the back. This also comes with a hard top cab, snow-dirt blade and a motorized lawn vacumn tow behind. Also, any idea what something like that would be worth, I know that's a hard question without seeing it.

Thank you


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..madeline.. Not sure on the value of this but someone might be able to direct you on some good advice that is a lot of stuff with it though.


----------



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

I guess I am mainly asking if there are certain things I should look for when inspecting and starting this GT. I am going to look at it tomorrow. I am somewhat mechanicly inclined but I also know that certain model be it of cars or other things can have their own problems so that is why I am asking if there are certain things to look at. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

madeline said:


> I guess I am mainly asking if there are certain things I should look for when inspecting and starting this GT. I am going to look at it tomorrow. I am somewhat mechanicly inclined but I also know that certain model be it of cars or other things can have their own problems so that is why I am asking if there are certain things to look at. Thanks




Bad oil leaks, sputtering, and just the general things you notice out of place. If it starts right up run it around a little to make sure the tranny pulls right, and engage the deck to make sure there is no squeling, or noise that it shouldnt be making, and always make sure that he wont take less than what he is asking. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for that advice. Anything helps. I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

madeline said:


> Thanks for that advice. Anything helps. I pick it up tomorrow.




Your Welcome, and we like pictures too if you get time post a few if you buy it.


----------



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I picked up the GT-18 yesterday with attachments. I will post some pics and hopefully someone can give me some advice on a few things. I have a manual for the Tractor but no manuals for any of the attachments. Does anyone know what year this was manufactured. Here is the Model number: 917.255910. Thanks


----------



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

Hope these pics work.


----------



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

As I said this also has the front snow/dirt blade which looks new, a rear grading blade that looks like it was never used. Also has the electric sleeve hitch which I should be able to use with my craftsman 8hp tiller. It also has the mower deck and a thatcheer you hook up in front of the tractor. We are getting blasted by a big snowstorm right now in Minnesota and when it warms up I'll change the oil, plugs, etc.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice looking tractor! It has all the stuff you need to put it to work too I hope someone can chime in, and help figure out the year model of it. I would guess early to mid 90s. Thankyou for the pictures you got a really nice tractor.


----------



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

hey nice mower i think it is a 1991 those engines are almost un-breakable and very good


----------

